# Insurance?



## EarlVorhees (Nov 13, 2017)

Looking into general liability, one carrier said they only cover accidents while the job is in progress, not later accidents due to "faulty workmanship", said that's professional liability insurance. My concern, not that I expect this to happen, is someone trips on a flagstone patio ten years after some tectonic shifts have lifted this area or that somewhat, or any such scenario, and I get sued. Is there a carrier that covers both types? 

What kinds of insurance (besides the required ones) do you carry?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Continue to look into General Liability - GL and Business Owner's Policy - BOP.

I'm not a landscaper but for me GL has two parts of the policy. Premises Operations and Completed Operations.

Take these definitions to a local Ins Broker not a captive agency like the big national co's. Brokers have access to dozens of co's. and will get you a good fit for your services.

A bit of a warning you might get oversold, a quote coming back in the many thousands of $'s for all kinds of ins products. Find another broker. You just want GL, ability to turn on Workers Comp at any time. You may have to move your auto and home ins to the new broker which may cost a bit more than your current rate. The broker has to make a few dollars too.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Yea insurance agents will sell you insurance for everything well above what is necessary, using your example I wouldn’t worry about something like that. 

I don’t carry anything other than GL and workers comp... Lord knows I pay enough already just for those two.

They just raised my workers comp up to $22 per $100 in wages, and I haven’t had a claim in 12 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Windycity said:


> They just raised my workers comp up to $22 per $100 in wages
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OUCH! That's almost up there with carpenters. Mine is only about 7/100. I guess they figure if we get hurt doing our thing, they just have to buy a box.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

rselectric1 said:


> OUCH! That's almost up there with carpenters. Mine is only about 7/100. I guess they figure if we get hurt doing our thing, they just have to buy a box.




Yea unfortunately bricklayer can’t hid the fact that they use scaffolding daily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Windycity said:


> Yea insurance agents will sell you insurance for everything well above what is necessary, using your example I wouldn’t worry about something like that.
> 
> I don’t carry anything other than GL and workers comp... Lord knows I pay enough already just for those two.
> 
> ...


I feel you pain.

Do you run multiple class codes? It's a pain to track but it does save money. We use a few different codes based on the employees assigned tasks. No need to pay out on the highest rate if your not climbing scaffold that day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

